# long time no update - fdelin's theater project



## fdelin (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all,

My original post pondering what to do with fabric walls is here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ater-plans-currently-fabric-wall-dillema.html

I still have yet to do the panels but they should be soon.

Here are some pictures of the construction I did to add some soffits to hide wires and add some recessed lighting to my space. I also added a couple of IR Maestro's. Couldn't bring myself to drop all the cash on a Grafik Eye.

I also "made" the lightbar in the pics from several Par 16 cans and a fixture from home depot.

Next up is making some faux columns for the side walls to break up the fabric and to hang my side surrounds from. I'm pretty sure I'm going with 2 by construction in the core and some Oak veneered plywood to face it to best match the rest of the wood in the house. Then it's time to build some panels.

Before: 
 

During
 

After:


Dimmers and Lightbar


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work, I love those lights from the Par 16 cans!!! 

Matt


----------



## fdelin (Oct 29, 2009)

The front wall and the first corner to the right are done. This is the first column that is completely trimmed. I went with the “prefinished” trim at Menards. I don’t have the willpower to stain 275 feet of trim. The body of the columns is a 2×4 frame with half inch fiberboard core plywood veneered with maple also from Menards. I cut the ply to size, ran a 45 degree chamfer along the edges to make miter joints in the corners where they come together then stained with Varathane’s Golden Pecan gel stain and sealed with Satin Wipe On poly from Minwax. The fabric frames are ripped 2×4s since a decent 2×2 doesn’t exist, then mitered, chamfered and assembled. The fabric is suedecloth from JoAnn fabric in Biking Red.

I'll still need to get the OC 703 to put in the frames, I just don't want it sitting in the garage while I'm still framing and upholstering.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

That looks really, really nice!! Great Job on those panels. :T

Matt


----------

